# Black Beans & Rice



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Black Beans & Rice


It won't be exactly the same, but you can save a considerable amount of time by using canned black beans. 
Ingredients 
1 lb. dried Black Beans (3 cups), picked over and rinsed 
8 cups Water 
6 cloves Garlic, crushed 
2 Tbsp. dried Oregano 
1 Bay Leaf 
2 tsp. Olive Oil 
1 large Onion, chopped  
1 red Bell Pepper, chopped 
1 Tbsp. Ground Cumin 
1 Jalapeno Pepper, seeded and chopped 
2 Tbsp. Balsamic Vinegar 
1 tsp. Salt 
Freshly ground Black Pepper to taste 
2 cups long-grain white Rice 
1 Lime, sliced into 8 Wedges  


Method 


Soak the beans in cold water overnight making sure all beans are covered by 2-inches of water. 

Drain and rinse the beans. Place them in a large soup pot or Dutch oven. Add 4 cups of water, the garlic, oregano, and bay leaf. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to low. Cover and simmer until beans are tender, approximately 2-hours. Drain the beans and return to the pot or Dutch oven. 

Heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the onion and pepper, and cook, stirring occasionally until softened, about 5-minutes. Add the cumin and jalapeno, and cook, stirring until softened, about 1-minute more. 

Stir the onion mixture and vinegar into beans. Season with salt and pepper to taste. 

Meanwhile, in a medium saucepan, bring the remaining 4 cups of water and 1 tsp. salt to a boil. Add the rice, cover, reduce heat to low, and simmer until the rice is tender and the liquid is absorbed, approximately 15 to 20-minutes. 

Serve the beans over the rice with the lime wedges on the side of the serving dish.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Jan 26, 2006)

I made this recipe last night.  It was very good.  The beans were a bit dryish though.  I like my black beans with some "sauce".  I'll have to try adding some extra water and saucing it up a bit next time.


----------



## jbib (Jan 26, 2006)

My husband loves this recipe. He likes me to add some crumbled chorizo or hot Italian sausage.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 26, 2006)

jbib said:
			
		

> My husband loves this recipe. He likes me to add some crumbled chorizo or hot Italian sausage.


 Those are both good ideas, Jbib. I think that some large-ish sized shrimp or even cubes of chicken meat could be good too


----------



## mudbug (Jan 26, 2006)

also very nice is some chopped white onions and sour cream garnish


----------

